# where to free advertise t-shirts



## fractalic design (Jul 4, 2011)

hello everybody!!!

i'm looking for some links which offers free advertise for t- shirts ...

any idea will be welcome...

thanks....


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Facebook and Twitter accounts can be great advertising. The only cost to you is time.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 14, 2011)

You can submit your shirt here too!

The Shirt List: The Coolest T-Shirts in the World | The Ultimate Site for T-Shirt Lists « The Shirt List


----------



## OTRPrinting (Aug 15, 2011)

facebook is a great place to post designs for free to people...hopefully you have alot of friends!


----------



## 4thStreetDesigns (Jan 15, 2012)

As I suggested here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t175400.html make YouTube videos. They're like free commercials that people actually want to watch.


----------



## neiljackson (Jan 12, 2012)

well facebook is always helpful however there are other free websites too where you can advertise. Some of them are Free Ad-Depot, free advertisingsites.


----------



## socore (Feb 3, 2012)

submit your work to all available social bookmarking sites.


----------



## tshirtguru629 (Feb 3, 2012)

Good info. I'll try these ideas as well.


----------



## tprimack (Oct 11, 2010)

Use hootsuite.com to do easy and quick uploads to Facebook, twitter, and LinkedIn. You can schedule posts in advance and it will post to all 3 mediums.


----------



## CiREN (Dec 15, 2009)

Below is a very cool site which is free to sign-up as both a consumer or a business. It is very similar to a Groupon... However if your a business and you are interested in running promo there are no regulations on discount %age, frequency special is run, or criteria.

As well as, if you choose to sign-up your/as a business it allows you to create an absolutely free store front where you van post pics, portfolio, describe services etc... Thus, when people search your services withinnthat area your company will pull up as providing these services.

Very cool site which is totally safe, no junk mailers, and growing faster than FB & Groupon within it's 1st few years!!!




www.dailyreferral.com/134365


----------



## MinistryOfPrint (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow thanks for sharing these sites! I'm gonna try them! 

Cheers,
Ministry Of Print


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

I get a lot of my sales via Twitter, find people who post the keyword of your shirt (if it is specific like mine are) and then send them a tweet with a twitpic and link to your site along with another comment.


----------



## AWoodwell (Feb 9, 2012)

I realize this isn't an exact answer to your question, but if I were you I would stay away from Google Ad-Words and Facebook Ads. The cost of this type of advertising as a percentage of the cost of a shirt is simply way to high.


----------



## wearelove (Mar 10, 2012)

It can sometimes be good to post to some blogs to create a little awareness...

Some I used are:
Hide Your Arms
IAMTHETREND - IATT - Your Guide For All Things Indie
Rumplo - A Collection of Awesome T-Shirts
T-Shirt Advocate*|*Promote Your T-Shirts

I also submitted a press release to a number of smaller blogs and got some posts from them as well. These methods won't necessarily lead to sales, but it's a great way to at least get noticed initially.

Regards,
Jason S
We Are Love


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

google will give you a free $100 in adwords


----------



## ChesterNewton (Dec 22, 2012)

EnMartian said:


> Facebook and Twitter accounts can be great advertising. The only cost to you is time.


I was wondering what your twitter and FB advertising strategy is. On FB do you have personal or business account? 

Thanks


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

ChesterNewton said:


> I was wondering what your twitter and FB advertising strategy is. On FB do you have personal or business account?
> 
> Thanks


We have a business page for EnMart and then, because Facebook requires you to, I have a personal profile that is linked to the business page. The personal profile is in my name, but I generally only talk about business related topics there.


----------



## monkeyisland90 (Dec 1, 2008)

KabirC said:


> I get a lot of my sales via Twitter, find people who post the keyword of your shirt (if it is specific like mine are) and then send them a tweet with a twitpic and link to your site along with another comment.



When you say sales via twitter, im not sure what you mean?? i'm starting to get targeted audience to follow me but how do you get them to go to your shop... do you mean just tweet out your items ..... and the target audience will get attention and go to it... but tweeting same item more then once gets too old and spammish wouldn't say?


----------



## enigmat (Oct 28, 2012)

use instagram and pinterest


----------



## Just Me (Jul 20, 2012)

The best way to drive traffic to your site and market your t-shirt sales is through effective uses of social networks such as Facebook, Twitter, Pinterest, etc. Purchasing books or taking some social network marketing classes from your local community college can be a huge help in ensuring that your efforts are effective and payoff!


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

monkeyisland90 said:


> When you say sales via twitter, im not sure what you mean?? i'm starting to get targeted audience to follow me but how do you get them to go to your shop... do you mean just tweet out your items ..... and the target audience will get attention and go to it... but tweeting same item more then once gets too old and spammish wouldn't say?


Every once in a while I will post links, but just getting a LOT of targeted followers will work since they will be curious and check out your site and then eventually buy.


----------



## coreyalderin (Apr 30, 2012)

wearelove said:


> It can sometimes be good to post to some blogs to create a little awareness...
> 
> Some I used are:
> Hide Your Arms
> ...


Be careful with Rumplo. I took a look at their terms of service (General Help - Awesome T-Shirts at Rumplo) and it looks like if you post anything on their site, you are agreeing to let them use your designs. Seems like a really bad policy and I am sure most people do not read this.

Here is what it says:
_"By submitting, posting or displaying any Materials on Rumplo, you automatically grant to us a worldwide, non-exclusive, sublicenseable, transferable, royalty-free, perpetual, irrevocable right to copy, distribute, create derivative works of, publicly perform and display such Materials."_


----------

